# No data with vicious muiu, any fixes I can't get it otherwisegreat rom



## COMBATIC (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Which version? 
And its an unsupported Rom because he left us due to thunderstick taking his work without asking
But data should work

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Is your mobile data checked to on under the settings. I have noticed this happened to me a few times flashing roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Happened all the time with me on all versions of MIUI. That's the only thing keeping me from staying on this rom for good.

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> And its an unsupported Rom because he left us due to thunderstick taking his work without asking
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, I thought he left because his supporters gave him enough in donations to buy a nexus :-/.
*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you are on V4 ICS then it never had data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Hmmmm, I thought he left because his supporters gave him enough in donations to buy a nexus :-/.
> *insert clever tag line here*


Wtf? ........ example # 1 of why I don't have MIUI anymore, don't wanna troll or get off topic but that was a extremely ignorant unneeded post

Anyway, yeah MIUI V4 the newest build has no data or calls but GB or Galnet ICS should work, what build are you running version # or in the galnet ics case Build # 4.0 and 5.0 both are decently stable, and like its said before make sure you have mobile connections turned on

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Hmmmm, I thought he left because his supporters gave him enough in donations to buy a nexus :-/.
> *insert clever tag line here*


Hey I gave him money and couldn't give a rats @$$ if he bought a iPhone for all I care
He gave me miui for my thunderbolt so he deserves it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## COMBATIC (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm using 2.1
6 no data, and I check the data on, thx for input, this keeps me from keeping longer, same with 1 st

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Hmmmm, I thought he left because his supporters gave him enough in donations to buy a nexus :-/.
> *insert clever tag line here*


He left because of unappreciative a$$ holes like you talking trash about him, even though he works hard to make FREE ROMS!

For those who are supportive and appreciate what DV does for the community, he's still working on the Thunderbolt, but only posting work on his own forum.

www.droidvicious.com

Sent from my CM9 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------

